# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  new spirit level

## jiggy

I need to relace my 1800 mm stanley level,its just lost an arguement with a crewcab. :Frown:  I've had it for years ! Had a look at a new one and was amazed at how much they cost.So the question is what are the cheap ones like?  Am i paying for a brand name or are they worth the difference?

----------


## cherub65

Think you answered your own question, had it for years and you ran over it before it was no good :Biggrin:

----------


## Terrian

read the packaging and see how accurate the cheap one are compaerd to the more expensive ones

----------


## clayman

It is best to look for  a brand name in spirit levels. There a a few different brands at bunnings with Stabila the outright best with quality. Do not buy the cheap red Trojan levels, there bubbles are out by a mile! The best quality and price I have found is the Stanley Fat Max range, they are great levels.
 Generally the cheaper ones will not be worth buying because the levels will be out and ruin your job.

----------


## ibuildbenches

The best one you can buy is a plumb bob!  :Smilie:   
Make sure theres no wind though... And it only does vertical plumb... I tried to use a plumb bob horizontally once and it wasnt pretty.. nor is my workmates teeth now either :P

----------


## China

Stabila way out in front always have been.

----------


## autogenous

I purchased one of the really cheap ones once.  It was out before it left the shelf of the shop.  It only got worse from there. 
Theres some reasonable ones around.  Stabila still hold true longer though Lufkin have been Ok.

----------


## Blocklayer

> Stabila way out in front always have been.

  What? There are OTHER brands of levels? 
When Stabilas went from grey to yellow (1970's) was the last great technological advance in the blocklaying industry. 
:

----------


## powersawphd

> Stabila way out in front always have been.

  They also calibrate them for nothing, for life- so the heavier the ally section that is used, the longer it will stay straight.
Lots of out of wack spirit levels being used, squares too.

----------


## jago

> They also calibrate them for nothing, for life- so the heavier the ally section that is used, the longer it will stay straight.
> Lots of out of wack spirit levels being used, squares too.

  
Too true, all at my house by the wankers that originally built it ,out of plumb,square and feckin level. They used the water level but filled it with grog! :Doh:

----------


## Terrian

> IThe best quality and price I have found is the Stanley Fat Max range, they are great levels.

  this is what I have 1,2m one, so far so good with it, nice to have the carry case also.

----------


## multiblade

Dont you just lean your head a little to the side, squint a little at what youre looking at, stick your tongue out of the side of your mouth in concentration, let your eyes go out of focus and go... 'yeah that looks about level'

----------


## jiggy

> Dont you just lean your head a little to the side, squint a little at what youre looking at, stick your tongue out of the side of your mouth in concentration, let your eyes go out of focus and go... 'yeah that looks about level'

  Yeah i only use the level as a prop, it gives the customer reassurance :Biggrin:

----------


## Terrian

> Dont you just lean your head a little to the side, squint a little at what youre looking at, stick your tongue out of the side of your mouth in concentration, let your eyes go out of focus and go... 'yeah that looks about level'

  well, yeah, but having the right tools always means the job is done properly (even if you don't actually use the tools)

----------


## Gooner

I have a 60mm stabila and a cheapo 1.2m level for jobs that do not need all that much accuracy. I actually find the cheapo one to be OK. When I use it, I actually measure, rotate, and measure again to make sure that the level in both directions agrees. If I find that the bubble does not repeat in both directions, then I simply use the adjustment screws to get it right and away I go again. 
The problem I have with forking out the bucks for an expensive 1.2m level is that no matter how hard I try I always manage to drop, knock, fall on, and/or step on my levels when I am working away. I don;t want to go and buy a $200 level just to have me step on it and bend it.

----------


## BroughtonGreen

Stick with the brand mate, it will cost you $150 every 30 years 
I've dropped mine 100 times and it's still perfect. I dropped my trojan 300mm, one vile broke out and the other was never level again

----------


## BRADFORD

I had no luck with Stabila (the bubbles became large and it was unusable after about 7 years)
I have been using a cheap one for about 15 years now with no problems. I check it often and have only had to adjust it once.
BTW I'm very careful with my levels, don't leave them in the sun, try not to drop them, and always keep them clean.

----------


## Hoppy

I had a fantastic 1800 longStabila till the apprentice stood it in the "neat" brick clean container whilst he went for smoko. Now the level is 1200 long, still works though.

----------


## Master Splinter

Just download the spirit level app for the iPhone!!!!!!!

----------


## m6sports

> Just download the spirit level app for the iPhone!!!!!!!

  If it's the same app that I downloaded your better just eye balling it. On a 1m shelf it was out by 10mm

----------


## Master Splinter

10mm in a meter is near enough for general house carpentry, isn't it???

----------


## Oldneweng

I am no expert but the one thing about spirit levels is that they are the easiest tool around to check for accuracy. As one contributor says it can be done with every use. Will this level get constant work every day? Go for something strong to resist damage. Look at the construction of the bubble areas. Needs to be well made and adjustable is a bonus providing this does not overly weaken it. I have a cheap adjustable level and it is fine for me but I only use it occasionally.  
I also have a $150 dollar laser level that was not level when I got it. Could take it back but they would all be the same in all likelyhood. You are meant to just use them, not check them. I pulled it apart and fitted a ring with adjustment screws. Their weight moving in and out set the balance.  
Nobody has mentioned digital levels. Anyone had any experience with these? 
Dean

----------


## journeyman Mick

> .............Nobody has mentioned digital levels. Anyone had any experience with these? 
> Dean

  Got two, one a 600mm from BMI (who make better spirit levels than Stabilia IMO) and a 1200 from Bosch. Both use the same electronic bit, but with different logos on them. I believe the units are originally from a US company, Smart Level, at least they look the same. I wouldn't go back to a spirit level after using them. I can read them in low light without my glasses and you can recalibrate them in under a minute if required. They also give you pitches/inclines if required.  
Mick

----------


## TheOtherLeft

What about Empire brand?

----------


## stevoh741

stabila, stabila, stabila. I had 2x1200mm but one had an arguement with a deck post. Now I have a 1200mm and a sawnoff 700mm. Perfect for getting in door frames. wouldn't use/trust anything else.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

I've read on a few different forums that the new Stabila's aren't as good quality as their past offerings and hence people are looking at others, eg BMI. 
I've also read mixed reports on Stanley's as well.

----------


## Oldneweng

I only use spirit levels etc at home. I disagree about the plumb bob being the best level. I would say the water level is best. I have used one about 50ft long. Its a bit difficult to use a 50ft plumb bob. I have also discovered a method to use a water level without having to reference both ends. This can only be used at a single level such as when leveling the stumps on a house. It involves a bucket with a fitting in the side at the bottom to fit the hose. Set the bucket/water height to suit the level, and mark the water level on the hose. You can carry the hose anywhere it will reach providing you keep the end higher than the water level or as I did fit a valve to the end of the hose. Lower the hose(open the valve) until the water level matches the mark and it is exactly on the level. I did finish up buying the laser level as mentioned previously, as dragging a hose under the house is not much fun. I used the water level to adjust the laser level. 
I would like a digital level but I cannot justify the cost. I have recently bought a digital angle measure from Carbatec so this is better than nothing 
Dean

----------


## stevoh741

2nd that to water levels.....$20 bit of hose.....I often use it to build decks! Spend the rest of the money I save on cartons of beer!

----------


## Oldneweng

Whats that? $20.00? You pay for it? I get it from work. We use heaps of clear pvc as sight tubes to check the level of tanks. It is being thrown out all the time. Usually one end is still clean so I join 2 pieces with clean part at ends. The dirty parts are stained red from red wine and hard to see thru. 
Dean

----------


## Lizzyodowd

> 2nd that to water levels.....$20 bit of hose.....I often use it to build decks! Spend the rest of the money I save on cartons of beer!

  which part of the meniscus do you read, top or bottom?, i've heard you should read the bottom!

----------


## stevoh741

The curve in the water level is so fine it won't matter. Hell I've seen some peoples work with a 30mm tolerence :Yikes2: (usually I'm fixing their dodgy work) so a 0.5mm level difference wont mean much to a level over 4m.

----------

